# Nexus7 (jelly bean) videos don't play



## Bruce1324 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello All
I am writing in the hope that I can enlist your help with my new Nexus7 running jelly bean 4.1.1. I purchased it about a month ago and was very impressed for several weeks. I have only added apps from playstore (tablet is not rooted).
Suddenly, youtube videos would not download and the movie which came free (Transformers) would not play. Nor could I watch a video from within the 2 browsers I use (chrome and dolphin). Up to this point everything had worked fine. Video and movies played perfectly with awesome HD clarity.
I have researched the problem and have yet to find a solution that works for me. The issue is not mine alone, androidcentral forums have a thread on this specific problem, unfortunately, none of the described solutions have worked for me.
It appears to me this problem is software related? Google response is they have never heard of the problem even tho I have seen several forum posts of people that have contacted Google.

If anyone can offer some advice, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## lmali92 (Oct 12, 2012)

Did u try restoring factory defaults?
And different players for playing those videos? MX Player is 1 very good player.

N do backup your data before you perform a factory settings restore.


----------

